

Picking the Right Metric - Zephyr314
http://blog.sigopt.com/post/112537066668/picking-the-right-metric

======
Zephyr314
One of the founders of SigOpt here, I'm happy to answer any questions about
this post, what we do, or anything about SigOpt. I'll be around all day!

~~~
Sujan
After reading through your page I'm still not really sure what you do.

Let's say I run a mobile game (multiplayer, online, players can interact).
What can you do for me and what do I have to give you to do it?

~~~
Zephyr314
Thanks for the feedback! We're constantly trying to iterate on our landing
pages, trying to make the trade-off between being technical and accessible and
we'll use this to iterate again.

There are two ways to use us as a mobile game developer.

1\. For optimally tuning the machine learning models you may have for
predicting user engagement, churn, etc. We wrote a blog post on this last week
[1]. More information can be found on our machine learning page [2].

2\. For A/B tests of various in-game parameters [3]. Instead of doing
exhaustive search (or binary search, or local hill climbing, or intuition) to
decide what parameters to try in your tests you can use SigOpt to optimally
suggest what to do next, given the historical data already collected. Example:
if you are trying to find what the best properties a specific new unit should
have in your game (cost, build time, etc) we can guide you to the global
optima for the metric you care about automatically and optimally.

We do all of this by wrapping cutting-edge design of experiments research
behind a simple API [4] and web interface. You tell us what you have tried in
the past (if anything) and we tell you what is optimal to try next.

Any other feedback is greatly appreciated! Feel free to shoot me an email at
contact@sigopt.com any time!

[1]: [http://blog.sigopt.com/post/111903668663/tuning-maching-
lear...](http://blog.sigopt.com/post/111903668663/tuning-maching-learning-
models)

[2]:
[https://sigopt.com/cases/machine_learning](https://sigopt.com/cases/machine_learning)

[3]: [https://sigopt.com/cases/ab](https://sigopt.com/cases/ab)

[4]: [https://sigopt.com/docs/overview](https://sigopt.com/docs/overview)

